# eco aqualizer will kill your fish & inverts



## ecoaquilizerkills (Jan 12, 2010)

just installed the eco aqualizer in my tank last night and woke up this morning to dead fish and inverts im not sure if others are going to die this product will kill your fish and your tank


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

That product doesn't do much of anything neither harmful nor helpful. I don't see how passing water through a PVC tube could have harmed your fish.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

What is it? Links...


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

Dmaaaaax said:


> What is it? Links...


Here are the claims ---> Best Aquarium Filter - ECO-Aqualizer

'ECO-AqualizerTM applies natural flowing "streams of ionization" which continuously reduces the ionic bond between molecules and provides constant Oxidation. This allows Hydrogen Bonds to be broken between two H2O molecules which initiate a state of "electron transference". '

'ECO-AqualizerTM accomplishes such Healthy benefits by applying continuous ionizing pulses geared toward the collapse of water molecules.'

..and here's one taken apart ---> Inland Reef Aquaria - Eco-Aqualizer Testing


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow that seems like a gimic and a half. Sorry to hear about your troubles with it. Maybe there was some residue left in if from manufacuring process


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

squirrelcrusher said:


> Maybe there was some residue left in if from manufacuring process


Yeah, that sounds possible. I have a feeling they're not overly concerned about contaminants. They used to have a full refund option. Doesn't help the fish much though  Sorry for your loss.


----------

